# Pork shoulder country style boneless ribs



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

These were given to me and I don't know how to cook them. All the recipes I see are crock pot, in a baking pan or grill. I don't have a baking pan. I have a cookie sheet, a broiler thing and a fry pan. I want these tonight, any suggestions?
Thanks,
L.A.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

You can bake them on a cookie sheet!! just cover them in your favorite BBQ sauce and cover with tin foil and bake!!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Parboil in a little liquid on top of the stove for until they're almost fork tender or you can bake them low and slow in the oven until almost fork tender. I recommend finishing on a grill with your favorite bbq sauce. By doing this, they're really tender and flavorful and you'll also get the smoky flavor, too.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

MMMM, pour BBQ sauce on and wrap real tight in double layer of foil, then put them on the cookie sheet so if it leaks it won't mess up the oven. Bake for 1 1/2 hours at 325.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this is too late, for last night. Maybe, for the next time. 

Look up recipes for using Boston Butts. The aren't ribs, at all. With or without bone they're simply slices of a butt. 

My preferred way of preparing butts is low and slow for eastern style pulled pork. Low and slow renders a lot of the fat from this cut of meat.

Just 2-cents, after the fact.
Lee


----------

